# The new Arc Audio XDi 600.4 v2



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

What do you guys think about the newer XDi amps? Im especially like to see your opinions on these amps compared o the JL HD 600/4. since they both pack the same power 150w x 4. The arc XDi has a smaller foot print.
Lower price $479.00 compared to the JL 600/4 price of $799.99. The XDi has sound quality of a KS series but more power in smaller foot print. which amp would you choose? since most of you guys say the class D are as good as the A/B amps and there is no way to tell one from another.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

I will be personally going with Arc's XDIv2 amps once I get the funds. They look like a solid set of amps, and I'm sure with Arc's ratings, these amps birthsheets will most likely be higher. I'm really looking forward to getting around to putting these in my car! Besides Bing's review on the 1200.6 sold me


----------



## J.novak (Jan 18, 2014)

Do you have a link to that review?


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

It's in this build log

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eat-review-two-new-products-arc-am-morel.html


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah they seem like good performers and the 1200.6 versatility is great for an active setup even without using a processor for the oem head unit guys. for only $779.99 for the 1200.6 and that much power to run the whole system is a bargain.


----------



## J.novak (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I wanted to see bings take on the amp. 

I can't speak for the xdi 600.4, but I do have the 1200.6. These new xdi amps are the real deal. Very good amp for the price. Clean power and capable x overs.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

I cant see the 4ch 600.4 being in different in the clean power department. The other models will be available in 30-40 days from now.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I will be posting a review on the 6 channel in a day or two complete with pictures. Stay tuned


----------



## audijay (Mar 18, 2014)

looking forward to the review, I need to add another 4 channel


----------



## audijay (Mar 18, 2014)

Spoke with Arc Audio yesterday, apparently they did a listening test between the ks300.4 and the new and the new xdi and only Rob Zeff could tell the difference, no idea if that is the truth or not but there has not been one bad thing said about these amps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironkrutt (May 13, 2014)

Hello,
is here any news about these amps?
I have ordered a 600.4 at my dealer and i will try it.

Has someone tested one of these amps?

How are they compare to the jl Audio HD and Alpine PDX amps?

Greetz from germany


----------

